# Acute Blood Loss Anemia



## dkrueger (Jan 16, 2014)

The documentation contains the following:  "acute anemia likely secondary to GI bleeding."  Is this statement sufficient to justify the code for acute blood loss anemia?  Thank you.


----------



## KaylaR2007 (Jan 16, 2014)

no, the provider is "suspecting" it is due to acute blood loss with a statement such as "likely". We cannot code dx that are uncertain, probable or suspected.  You would use 285.9.


----------



## dkrueger (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you Kayla.  I should have been more specific.  This is an inpatient coding question.


----------



## gailgordon314 (Jan 24, 2014)

dkrueger said:


> Thank you Kayla.  I should have been more specific.  This is an inpatient coding question.



Then yes, inpatient/er coding allows for suspect, rule out and probable diagnosis coding.


----------

